# Vermeer WR22 wheel rake?? Good rake?



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey all, I'm looking at trying to speed up my raking process. I was looking a used 2011 model Vermeer WR22 wheel rake. I do all grass hay. Usually get 3 cuttings per season. Even some of my 1st cutting I can double up 2 swaths with my NH 56 rolabar.

I guess i'm looking for anyone with experience with these small size wheels rakes. This one appears to have 5 wheels on each side plus the center kick wheel. Is this to big to use behind my 50hp 4x4 tractor? I assuming it's not. I only see the big operations using the bigger style v rakes/wheel rakes. I'm concerned it will let a bunch of hay behind, although my rolabar lets a decent amount behind once I get to 2nd and 3rd cut. Is $2500 seem like a good price on a 2011 model looks to be in great shape by pics.

Thanks all


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds like a great price, and your tractor shouldn't have any trouble at all with it. I'd go for it  When set correctly they leave no more hay than any other rake, and Vermeers are some of the best.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I believe it's the same basic rake that frontier has branded, looks a lot like them at any rate, my frontier was great, fast and easy to mobil, could pull it with a small tractor, kicker wheel is a must for me with wheel rakes....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have never used a wheel rake so I cant say if it is true or not but a couple of people in the area have told me they don't work good for small odd shaped fields where you have to turn frequently because one side of the rake quits turning when making a turn. I have seen some of their fields after raking and it does a nice clean job on the straightaways but leaves hay when going around a turn.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> I have never used a wheel rake so I cant say if it is true or not but a couple of people in the area have told me they don't work good for small odd shaped fields where you have to turn frequently because one side of the rake quits turning when making a turn. I have seen some of their fields after raking and it does a nice clean job on the straightaways but leaves hay when going around a turn.


That's very true about turning ends leaving hay, but with just a little experience and creativity one can go back and counter rake the ends last and remedy leaving hay in the field.

Ouite often if I am raking into a tight corner, I will pick the rake up when I am into the corner and make my turn then drop the rake....frequently this will give you a straight enough windrow to capture the hay and bale. Wheel rakes are real handy and a wonderful time saver.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

I had a WR20 but never got it in the field as I just flipped it to another guy. I think you will struggle in thick hay, like 2 ton/acre or more. It is not very high clearance. IMO, keep saving and buy yourself some good equipment, I know you were asking about that gas tractor a few weeks ago I think and I hope you don't get caught up in the thing of having a ton of bastard equipment just because it's what was cheap or what you could afford at the time. I would talk to some guys in your area and see what they are using. Around here something like a speed rake would be the ticket in that size category, it's probably going to be more money but it gives you growing room too.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Last year, I bought a used 10-wheel V-rake with no center kicker wheel for $4,800. Mine is a Pequea but I remember also looking at a used Vermeer WR22. I spent months looking all over the state and on the internet. I couldn't find anything worth a crap for less than $4Gs. Is this from a dealer or private? If it's from a dealer, it must be covered with rust or something. Seems like too good a price.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Last year, I bought a used 10-wheel V-rake with no center kicker wheel for $4,800. Mine is a Pequea but I remember also looking at a used Vermeer WR22. I spent months looking all over the state and on the internet. I couldn't find anything worth a crap for less than $4Gs. Is this from a dealer or private? If it's from a dealer, it must be covered with rust or something. Seems like too good a price.


You can buy a new Rhino for another 1000 so hopefully your used one is like-new.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Well it was sold once I got ahold of the guy. I see there's another one for sale for $2500 at a dealer but looks a little rusted up. This 2011 model one looks brand new, guess I missed out on that deal. I just need something to pull 2 rows to one.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a 10wheel JD 702. Man I got it from said he has pulled it with his 4wheeler in a bind. I pulled it with a garden tractor last year trying to keep wet hay turned without cutting ruts with the tractor. Done good till I hit too much mud! (so no, your 50hp won't know it's there.) Like others said, it does a good job of cleaning up if set right, but does not like corners too much.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Friend of mine has the WR 20 which is 8 wheels very satisfied with it.


----------

